# RMS - Will die Daten auf den PC kopieren



## xip (9. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade ein bischen mit dem RMS rum. Speichern und lesen von Daten klappt auch ganz gut soweit. Aber, wie kann ich die Daten am Besten auf den Computer rüberkopieren? Ich weis schon das die Daten je nach Handytyp in unterschiedlichen Wegen gespeichert wird. Aber wie kann ich überprüfen wo der Recordstore sitzt? Wie kann ich irgendwie darauf zugreifen und davon sozusagen eine Datei bekommen?

lg


----------



## The_S (9. Sep 2009)

Am Besten über die FileConnection-API in der ME Applikation direkt die Möglichkeit geben, den Inhalt des Recordstores zu exportieren und ggf. auch später wieder zu importieren.


----------



## xip (10. Sep 2009)

hi,

wiedermal dank dir für diese Idee. Ich glaube aber nicht jedes Handy unterstützt das.


----------



## The_S (10. Sep 2009)

ja, ansonsten könntest du noch die Daten via HTTP-Request bspw. an einen Server senden - das unterstützt eigentlich so gut wie jedes Handy - ist allerdings mit Kosten verbunden. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre eine Bluetooth synchronisation - wird aber auch nicht wieder von jedem Handy unterstützt.


----------

